# One more - 59   question please



## Justarose (Mar 26, 2009)

*Please help with this question ...please*

I have looked everywhere - can I bill these together in an ASC w/out a -59 mod or with .. I think with ...but I need to be sure - I have no coding books to use and I am unsure of me 


1. Excision of lunate triquetrum scaphocapitate fusion with local bone grafting distal radius.   
25210

2. Excision of posterior interosseous nerve of wrist 
25820

Can these be billed together with a -59 ?? or not at all ...



DX Midcarpal arthritis , radiocarpal arthritis : would you use 
                                                                          715.04 ?


Thank you in advance !!


----------



## awest (Apr 3, 2009)

I would use the modifier 59 with this one.  
The DX looks good.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 8, 2009)

25820 is for the wrist arthrodesis and _25210 carpectomy _bundles into the arthrodesis procedure.


----------



## awest (Apr 9, 2009)

It is bundled, thats why I would use a 59 as it is allowed per CCI edits.


----------



## dmaec (Apr 9, 2009)

Rie, it is bundled per CCI Edits - you can use the modifier .59 on the 25210 IF and ONLY IF it meets the criteria for use of the modifier .59 !!!!  you can find that info on the CCI Edits site as well - here's the link: http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/Downloads/modifier59.pdf

Haven't reviewed your dx but just wanted to post this, so you wouldn't just add a .59 modifier and call it good    it has to meet the requirements for it's use in order to be used to "basically unbundle" the codes.


----------



## awest (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you for giving the link for the CCI edits and info on modifier 59, guess I was just answering the question as to if a modifier was needed or if it should be billed without.


----------

